# Local Thrift Shop Find



## ruaslacker2 (Oct 15, 2009)

A trip to the local thrift shop netted me two cameras and a lens for just over $12.00. :lmao:  The first is a Minolta HI-Matic 7s...







The second an argus c-four...






in all the excitement I forgot to take a pic of the lens :blushing:

It's a Canon Macro Lens FD 50mm 1:3.5

I just couldn't resist....:thumbup:


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lucky son of a gun!!! That 50/3.5 Macro lens is great! The two cams as well, take some pics with the Argus, you might like the results.

'Grats on the find!


----------



## diser (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow, nice find! Congrats! 
Will you post a couple of 7s wide open photos here?


----------



## Dwig (Oct 17, 2009)

great haul, more "stolen" than bought.

Minolta 7s: not the best of class in its day, but still a very good image maker if the shutter is working well. The meter was marginal in its day, as most were, and needs the extinct mercury batteries. Using it on manual with the Sunny-16 rule is often the best approach. 

Argus C-4: one of the last "serious" cameras made in the US. Decent lens.

Canon FD 50mm f/3.5 Macro: superb lens


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Anyone know how to repair camera's ?   I was going through the shutter speeds on the argus when it stuck on B setting. Now it won't let me cock the shutter.  So I went to the minolta and was checking it and the shutter stuck and won't open.  :thumbdown:  I'm going to leave all the others alone.......


----------

